# Logitech Keyboard - "Hot Keys"



## WhereDoIBegin (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi

I have purchased a Logitech Media Keyboard, and now I'm stuck!, so can anyone assist me with setting my Hot Keys

If I press the F10 key, I get a message on my desktop No function has been assigned to this button, click yes if you want to assign a function to this button

So, I clicked yes on the message, and assigned F12 to a folder via > apply > OK.

Now, when I press F12, the file name shows up on my desktop, but thats it, nothing else happens.

I have tried to assign the F11 key to a different file, but when I press F11, nothing happens.

Any help please


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

The file name appears on your desktop? You mean just the name? not the file being opened. How's that? Please explain.
Unless you mean that the file opens up, then I am closer to understanding what you mean.

Assuming that is what you mean, then if that file is inside the folder that you want opened, then just look at the properties of the Logitech Hotkey (I think you should see something in the Control Panel for editing the Hotkeys) then just remove part of the path name to that file.

For example, if the path (or target - whatever it is called) is:
*"C:\Documents and Settings\Chuck\My Documents\Food\alDente.pps"*
and you really wanted it to open to your "Food" folder, then just remove the end part, making it:
*"C:\Documents and Settings\Chuck\My Documents\Chuck\"*
and see if that works.


----------



## WhereDoIBegin (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for the reply.

Sorry if I have confused you, not difficult.

OK, so I want Openoffice.org to be a hot key, (I have openoffice.org on my desktop) 

I have pressed F mode = enhanced F Keys.

I set it up to F11 

Now when I press F11 nothing happens, no highlight on my desktop.

I also set up F12 as a hot key = Cryptainer LE

When I press F Mode = Enhanced key > F12 
Shortcut to Cryptaineris highlighted on my desktop, but nothing happens re the folder opening!

Trust this is more explanatory


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If the keyboard you have is like the one at: click for picture, then the only keys I believe you may be able to program are the (media side of) F9 to F12 keys. (From the picture, it looks like those keys are labeled [a] through [d].
(It is also possible that the other media-mode keys (the top-side of the F1 to F8 keys) can also be alternately defined, but they have default functions already. But, possibly you can override those definitions with the supplied Logitech software.)

From your description, it sounds like you are holding the F-Lock key and then pressing the supposedly programmed F key to open an application (or do whatever).

That is not the way it works. The F-Lock key is a toggle. Press it once to put your F keys in one state (say the usual F-whatever function per the application you are in at the time) or the press again to place the keys in the special media functions, such as to open a Word file. I don't have that Logitech keyboard, but I have similar ones from Microsoft. There is probably an indicator light there that will let you know which state (F-mode or Media-mode) you are in.

You should have received and loaded some Logitech software with your keyboard. You should be able to access it through your Control Panel. There you should be able to select the folder or application you want opened via whichever keys you can program. Try using that.

As for having any application on your desktop, that simply should not be necessary. It does not matter where the application is located on your computer, just that it is properly installed. If those applications are not opening then perhaps you may need to try installing them again.

Good luck, and like they usually say, 'if all else fails, read the manual."


----------



## WhereDoIBegin (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi ChuckE

Thanks for the reply.

This is the keyboard I have purchased: http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/5839/keyboard8dq.png

Along the top row (Silver buttons) are the pre programmable ones, I am OK with those.

From F9  F12 = a b c d.

I have tried to programme F11 & F12, whilst in enhanced mode without success.

Unfortunately, the keyboard only came with an installation disc on how to install the keyboard, there is no manual, or instructions on what any of the F keys represent, or How To programme any F keys.

As you can see from my screen name, I'm a complete novice when it comes to computers.

Guess, I will revert back to my original keyboard, at least I'm familiar with that.

Thanks very much for your assistance and guidance, much appreciated.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Logitech, and most other manufacturers as well, generally do not supply printed information (such as a manual) with their wares. It is a cost cutting move, when they do have to print that material. However, the CD given along with the device will contain most of the information needed to operate, or learn about, your device.

There is no reason to revert to your original keyboard, at the Logitech's very least ability, it will do everything that your original (assuming minimal function) keyboard did, with absolutely no driver or knowledge needed. Don't give up on that fine Logitech keyboard. Just spend a few minutes and try and learn just one thing on your new keyboard today. Then tomorrow learn another new thing, etc. In a few days it will all be quite natural to you.

The default Windows keyboard driver should work just fine with that Logitech keyboard to do all common things - like TYPING, naturally! A driver is only needed to access some special functions that it can do. And if the Logitech driver is loaded you should see something in the Windows Control Panel, at least in the Keyboard selection.

I actually do think you have the driver there, since you initially mentioned you pressed the (media-mode) F10 key (which would be F-b, I guess, for a name) and you were informed No function has been assigned to this button, ..." So it is just a matter of trying to properly assign the F-b (and the F-a, F-c and F-d, as well) function.

Don't give up so easily. Try to learn. That's where to begin.


----------



## WhereDoIBegin (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, I have taken your advice, and had a play around.

Believe it or not, I think I have managed to store 1 of the "F" keys.

I opened a folder, put it in "My Documents", opened up the enhanced keys, and managed to store the folder in there.

So, with a little patience, and perseverance, I'm sure I'll get there.

Thanks for your help, and confidence in me.


----------

